# Altered Carbon



## Tom (Apr 15, 2018)

Anyone else seen the Netflix original Altered Carbon? I was a little skeptical at first, especially when the pilot episode bumbled through its first fifteen minutes or so, but it drew me in pretty quick.

As far as cyberpunk goes, it's probably got some of the best worldbuilding I've seen in a while. I appreciated its attention to detail and the sheer devotion to its colorful, Hong Kong-meets-noir aesthetic. The plot was a little lacking in places, I felt, and in the end the curtain was pulled back a little too fast for my taste. It lost some of its suspense in the final leg of the story,  but overall the show has a well-constructed season arc. 

The ideas behind the plot are really intriguing, and I loved the way they were explored in greater depth through the twists and turns the characters took. What does it mean to be human, when death is optional? What would a society look like where the ultimate division between the classes exists--who can afford not to die, and who can't? How do we form and maintain a sense of self when our bodies are expendable and we can shed them like an old set of clothes? The philosophical aspect of this show is pretty powerful. It's sometimes forced to take a backseat to the action, but it still informs every plot point. 

Overall, it's a great piece of sci fi that packs a lot into one season. It's ambitious, and I think for the most part it succeeds at everything it's trying to do. It draws on the noir influence often seen in modern cyberpunk but retains originality. It makes an effective critique of the role of transhumanism in a society built on brutal class inequality. 100% would recommend.

If anyone else has seen it, let me know your thoughts on it! What are your opinions on the plot, the characters, etc?


----------



## ascanius (Apr 16, 2018)

Its crazy.  I liked it, a bit confusing though but it wraps up nicely at the end.  It is unique, and the jumping back to past memories, even entire episodes, makes it confusing but other than that I liked it


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2018)

ascanius said:


> Its crazy.  I liked it, a bit confusing though but it wraps up nicely at the end.  It is unique, and the jumping back to past memories, even entire episodes, makes it confusing but other than that I liked it


I'm a big fan of non-linear narratives and I really enjoyed the format. My favorite episode, hands down, is the one toward the end that's entirely made up of flashbacks. Will Yun Lee really sold that episode--he's a fantastic actor, and I hope he's able to play a larger role in season 2.


----------



## ascanius (Apr 17, 2018)

didn't know there was a season 2 in the make.  I preferred mr Lee over blondy.  It wasn't so much the flashbacks its that the faces are changing back and forth, initially it took me a while to figure out who was who.  I didn't like the flashback episode it really put a speed bump in the flow of the main story.


----------



## abydos6 (May 7, 2018)

Now, I didn't think I would get into this, but it did capture me, loved the ass kicking synth at the end, loved the hotel. No issues with the flash backs.


----------

